
Can UX design negatively impact SEO? (Explained) - ryanb
https://www.rankscience.com/can-ux-design-hurt-seo-impact
======
sogen
Well, first of all it looked kinda forced in there...

Didn't find a lot of UX meat...

~~~
ryanb
What content were you hoping for?

